# New goat throwing head back....



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She neurotically tosses her head in a circle backwards, just have got her... Should I worry? She's missing 1/2 an ear and used to wear a collar... Was an only goat for over a year... Maybe one of those things made her weird?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Could be polio or listeriosis? Is she off balance, staggering, leaning to one side or circling?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she standing with front feet up on something & kind of stretching it in circles? Or is she walking in circles?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , i was thinking polio too.....


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

My Boer doe,has done that since she was born,but she is healthy and has no problems..


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My doe does it too. She was a bottle baby is very weird. If vitals are good and no staggering and such I'd leave her be


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dani put it well there. If there's no staggering gait.
Many times a goat will stand with front feet up and do this helicopter thing with thier neck.
But we need a little more info before dismissing it as "normal" goat behavior.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Dani put it well there. If there's no staggering gait.
> Many times a goat will stand with front feet up and do this helicopter thing with thier neck.
> But we need a little more info before dismissing it as "normal" goat behavior.


Agree! My doe will stand with her front feet on the fence and do it and when she is on the ground too. She even watches airplanes and helicopters


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree, some goats do that, it is so weird looking but funny. It is just something they feel they need to do. I guess they want to see what the world looks like, upside down. :laugh:


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

No staggering, woman I got her from said she just thought she was being silly all the time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good thing you asked.
Our yrlng buck does it all the time.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe she's just a nut HAHA


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...would love to see a video of it!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lol...would love to see a video of it!


She's off visiting a buck but I'll get one next time I go out there


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Every goat I've had so far has done that. 
If she's walking fine eating fine I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Flyingfeetsfarm has a posts called weird head twist motion. 
I think that's what your taking about take a look at it 
We couldn't figure it out 
We just figured its a goat thing!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

My 1 doe does it too. By brother says she is possessed, like in the exorcist. Of course he is joking Rosie is just kind of weird


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

No other signs they're probably right. I have one too who does it. Kind of comical to watch


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> No other signs they're probably right. I have one too who does it. Kind of comical to watch


Very comical sometimes!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Every goat I've had so far has done that.
> If she's walking fine eating fine I wouldn't worry about it.


Haha maybe she's related to yours (;


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I've seen lamanchas do this I'm not sure why but everytime you show a couple my friends have they roll their heads around like they are crazy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, that is it, LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Dani put it well there. If there's no staggering gait.
> Many times a goat will stand with front feet up and do this helicopter thing with thier neck.
> But we need a little more info before dismissing it as "normal" goat behavior.


My girls do that all the time come to think of it ,lol
I call it their dancing , lol. Usually they love to come in the barn and visit when I'm cleaning up and usually it's Daisy doing her dancing but lately Lilly has been dancing a lot too , lol

I'm glad the OPs goat hasn't anything serious .....but funny how some of their normal antics can make you think it's something else , lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> She's off visiting a buck but I'll get one next time I go out there


Cool, I'm a goat newbie and have never seen it...


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't post a video from my phone ><. Ahhhh!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll try to get a video of it later


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, some of my goats do it a lot.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ill see if I can get some pics of mine too so we can compare. Now watch, next time I go out she won't do it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...I'd love to see it!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot my camera yesterday when I went out , I will get one today of one of the girls doing her dance routine , lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Jasmine (nubian)does that..we call her our ranch clown..she will look up..twist her neck and sometimes front legs on fence....at first I was worried about her but she is now over three years old and still healthy going strong...and we enjoy her craziness very much...BUT since your girl is new to you...do keep a close watch...understand the signs of Polio and listereiosis so you will know when to step in..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My wether, Hans, the only one here with horns, will sometimes roll his head like he's trying to scratch his shoulders with his horns, but can't quite reach.


> I guess they want to see what the world looks like, upside down.


:slapfloor:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> My wether, Hans, the only one here with horns, will sometimes roll his head like he's trying to scratch his shoulders with his horns, but can't quite reach.
> 
> :slapfloor:


My doe does that too. She also scratches her back with her horns and grunts the whole time... she's kind of chubby so its hard for her to reach haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: yeah , I kinda got the impression that some of my girls like to see the world upsidedown sometimes , lol

I can just see them trying to scratch their backs with horns that done quite reach , lolol. Poor things , lol.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: yeah , I kinda got the impression that some of my girls like to see the world upsidedown sometimes , lol.


Its the goat way of seeing things from a different perspective hahaha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They will jump up with their front feet on something and swing their heads back and around , its hysterical , lol
I always say " Oh how pretty , Daisy or whoever is dancing for us" , lol
Now , I think they like the compliments and pets they get when they do this , so now they all do it , lol.
They are some really smart creatures ,arent they ? 
People just dont give them enough credit for their intelligence .....


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> They are some really smart creatures ,arent they ?
> People just dont give them enough credit for their intelligence .....


They really are!! 
People look at me like Im stupid when i get offensive when someone calls goats stupid!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , I tried putting up a short video of my girl Daisy doing her 
"dancing" and throwing her head back , but I was having problems with doing that for some reason , so I put it on video section of the forum if anybody is interested in seeing it .
I also got a surprise cough from one of my goats during the video....
Now I have coughing goats too , awesome


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

My Lulu does that we just call her crazy aunt Lulu she's a bottle baby, and she's done it for as long as I can remember glad to know other goats do it too and she seems less crazy now lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Cayennepepper said:


> My Lulu does that we just call her crazy aunt Lulu she's a bottle baby, and she's done it for as long as I can remember glad to know other goats do it too and she seems less crazy now lol


Does she? Does she really? 
Or do you still think she's the same amount of crazy?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

My Arthur does that too...and I KNOW he's crazy...LOL!! 

Laura, I just watched you video...Silly Daisy!
And that's exactly what Arthur does, although he doesn't look as graceful doing it...heehee!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She is a doll....She and Jasmine could be sisters lol..and would make a great dance team lol..







this is her last season carrying triplets...she is almost as big this season and not due til the end of Feb!! I just love this gal!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

In that last pic is that one or to goats ....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

My goodness she's huge


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry the video is so short and sideways , lolol
I will try to get a better one tomorrow 
But you get the idea. Is this sort of what ya'll are 
talking about ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

happybleats said:


> She is a doll....She and Jasmine could be sisters lol..and would make a great dance team lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGosh.....she is HUGE! Lol....does she have a whole herd in there??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo~ Your Daisy is adorable! She looks like she is just feelin' SOOOO good! lol


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> OMGosh.....she is HUGE! Lol....does she have a whole herd in there??


:ROFL: LOL, that is too funny!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my she is huge . I have one doe who throws her head around. She's just playing but it looks silly, I told my husband she thought she was part owl.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

:laugh:

Do you see what I see? 

Good to know other goats do this and she isn't the only weird one!!!


----------



## Shadow7 (9 mo ago)

milkmaid said:


> Could be polio or listeriosis? Is she off balance, staggering, leaning to one side or circling?


Yes ,what should I do if that is happening?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2015. It would be best to start your own thread.


----------

